# How long till her first period ???



## Ruskiegirl

Well my daughter just turned 10. And i noticed she was starting to get underarm hair so i asked her if she had pubic hair she said yes. Ive noticed the discharge on her underwear for awhile now and Im wondering how long can it take for them to get their first periods after all this starts happening . I went and bought her a book about puberty and some pads to keep on her in case she starts before school gets out for summer !


----------



## Trying4ababy

I can't be of much help but I was 11 when I first got my period. All the women in my moms family were 13+ when they first got their period so my mom thought she had a couple years left to explain things to me. 
When I saw the blood in my undies I thought I was dying. 
I commend you for educating her on things so she won't have a traumatic experience like I did.


----------



## JuicyLucy

Yeh i agree with the above.. it's difficult to say how long - but as long as you and her are prepared it should be fine!
It tends to follow about the same age as you were when you started. So if you were an early starter, it's likely that your daughter will be too
xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks guys guess ill just keep an eye out and ask her daily =D


----------



## mummy3

I got my first period at 9:wacko: so I guess could be anytime...

Your doing the right thing though getting her prepared!!!


----------



## aob1013

I was 11 0r 12 when i got mine first, it shouldn't be that far off hun x


----------



## tuesday

I was 11 and I didn't have underarm hair yet, I think I started getting underarm hair a least a few months after. Its good to prepare as It can happen any time from now :)


----------



## dizzy65

i dont have a teenage daughter or anything but i can tell you i started mine when iwas 12 and i got underarm hair and pubic hair when i was 10.. so it could be a while yet. or it can be very soon.. everyone is differant to when they start it


----------



## Sam9kids

Bethany is 12 and she has had hair for a couple of years but so far no period. I was 13, so she may take after me xx


----------



## morri

I got pubic hair at 13 y. I got my period when I was 15 (well a day before) 
(I got under arm hair very late though lol and only few until way later.)


----------



## JellyBeann

I think I was 15 too! (I remember I was late!) But my cousin was 9 lol, any time now really!


----------



## princesspie

my DD is 13 in a few mnts and no sign yet.


----------



## lily123

I got mine when i was 10 and still in primary school!
I was terrified at first, i hardly knew what was happening.
Not sure how early they teach about it in schools now but i'd never had anyone talk to me about it before i started, just make sure she's as informed as possible hun - it could crop up anytime! x x x x


----------



## kelley32

My daughter is 11 and although she has pubic hair she has not started her period yet, she did actually ask me a few months back if it was normal to get pubic hair before her period started, I told her yes dont worry about it cuz she thought it wasnt normal. 
I know she is comfortable in coming to me about things like this and im so happy about this cuz I couldnt speak to my mum about anything, womens problems and sex etc was taboo subjects when i was growin up. 
I was 11 when i started my period so my daughter should be starting anytime, i think ages range from 9-10 all the way up to late teens to start depending on ur body xx


----------



## Hayley90

I got mine when i was 13, same as my mum!.. the discharge started in primary school though so she could have a while yet...i remember freaking out because i knew what it meant, only for nothing to happen for 2 years!!

I cant remember about hair though. I know i didnt have underarm hair until i was about 13/14ish :shrug:


----------



## HopefulHeidi

Hey hun! My eldest (() started her periods, January this year> she didnt have any body hair at all until this past month or so. Good luck when it does happen, my daughter is already clockwork and the tears and pain I see her go through is just heart wrenching xxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

i got pubic and underarm hair when i was about 8 or 9 and started my period 1 day before i turned 11, it can come at any time, it sound like you have prepared her well though :)


----------



## pinkmummy

I got my first period at 13 but I remember that I had discharge for about a year before they started but everyone is different, at least you have prepared her for what is to come so it won't be so much of a shock when it does happen xx


----------

